# MTB-Trailscout im Harz (Schierke), 16.-19.8.12



## go-ridin' (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Runde!

Nachdem der Scoutkurs im letzten Jahr riesig viel Spaß gemacht hat, werden wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder "unter dem Brocken" aufschlagen. Geniale Trails, nette Leute, reger Austausch zu Neuem und Bekanntem ... eine gute Mischung für vier interessante Tage.

Der Kurs für angehende Tourleiter (DIMB-Trailscout) umfasst 40 Unterrichtsstunden mit Themen wie Tourvorbereitung/-durchführung, Notfallmanagement, Natur-/Sozialverträglichkeit und Fahrtechnikbasics (ca. 70% Praxis). Zwei Ausbilder betreuen max. 14 Teilnehmer, die Praxis umfasst diverse Übungen, die vormittags theoretisch vorbereitet wurden. Die Unterbringung in Einzel- oder Doppelzimmern der DJH-Schierke ist einfach aber preisgünstig.

Weitere Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=221&Itemid=135


Man sieht sich ...
Norm


----------

